# patio question



## ryan319 (Dec 30, 2009)

hi, i'm planning a 28X18 patio that will be under an elevated deck. is there any downside to doing a concrete paver paver with pea gravel grout lines, similar to the attached pic.

http://ecyprex.com/images/photo-9.jpg

i plan to edge the patio with 4x4 treated lumber. the base with be 3" of crushed gravel and about 1 or 1.5" of sand. will i have any issues with the pavers moving? will i regret using pea gravel because it makes a mess everywhere?


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

The pea stone will be all over the place. If your looking for a grout line look then try a different color paver. I would not use pea stone with pavers. Your pavers will move all over because the peastone will not hold them in place. Where are you located? I would go with a thicker crushed gravel base in the north because of frost/freeze


----------



## ryan319 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bushman said:


> The pea stone will be all over the place. If your looking for a grout line look then try a different color paver. I would not use pea stone with pavers. Your pavers will move all over because the peastone will not hold them in place. Where are you located? I would go with a thicker crushed gravel base in the north because of frost/freeze


i'm also in the north (PA). i think i'm just going to do a solid patio.


----------

